# Pinocchio Shrimp



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, my LFS just got some of these guys in a few days ago. I was hesitant to buy them because I had no idea how they would do with red cherry shrimp and amano shrimp. Does anybody know if they will be ok together?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

never heard of them till now but they sound cool

http://www.crustafarm.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=74

i think they would be ok they stay small enough as long as there not super crowded


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Great shrimp, i have some. Do not buy the milky ones, they die soon after they become milky. They will do great with any shrimp really, i keep them with cherry shrimp, and green caridina shrimp. They can only reproduce in salt water anyways. They are very fascinating! Almost seem like little helicopters swimming around. I would recommend. The fact that your LFS has them is awesome. I would buy them all. Here is a pic of one of mine. 

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=207916


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nue is correct. they need brackish water to breed...


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to get them, I called the LFS today, because its a bit of a drive out there. He saw two in there, but I bet there is a few more because when I went to get amano shrimp last time, he saw only 3, but there ended up being 7 in there.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool. Have fun!


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

They only had two today, we looked but couldn't find more. I bought them, and they are doing good in my tank, I'll go back next week and buy some more if they have them.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice, did you make sure they didn't have milky body?


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I checked, they are in good shape. I don't thimk they got fed at the LFS though, they've been eating algea like crazy since I put them in the tank.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

theyre real cool lookin shrimp,i saw some that they just ordered in a fish shop...i wanted to get some...but my tank was overcrowded...so...each was just RM3....so i think its about 1$...i saw them in a set up nano with alot of different type of nice shrimps...like CRS,green shrimps,bamboo shrimps,cherry shrimps and more


----------

